# Overwhelmed!



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey folks….

Well, with a little tweaking, my website has suddenly popped way up on a Google search, meaning that I have become rather busy right now. I don't mind that but a lot of people don't realize that I have a day job (ugh!) and woodworking is still a hobby for me. I can handle all the small - medium jobs that come in and some of the large ones too but there are a few requests coming in that I just can't do so…..

I'm thinking of looking for fellow woodworkers in my area who have a lot of experience when it comes to doing large projects, who are able to perhaps do on-site jobs or transport large projects to the client.

I don't mind turning work away that I can't or won't do but I'd rather pass on a name or contact info instead of leaving a client hanging.

Thoughts?

Cheers….Don


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Where are you located ?

oops, found it, your in Canada, dont know alot of folks up there.sorry


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm more concerned with the etiquette of this.

Would it be 'okay' to solicit other woodworkers?

Any liabilities? Any compensation?

What if the job comes out like crap, who's to blame?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

If YOU recommend someone for a job, and they screw it up, the person very well may "blame" you, or at the very least, think less of you for recommending someone who did a lousy job. And next time they have a job they would have given you first crack at, they may look elsewhere.

It's happened to me (in an automotive repair situation)


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I agree with Joe. But I would still try to find someone local to give your customers another option. I would check their work and several references before recommending them.

I know some contractors who agree on something like a 10% finders fee. Not sure what is customary for furniture.


----------

